# Won't start after driven and parked, will start eventually.



## delta928 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a oddball situation, the car always starts in the morning, or when parked all that day at work, it's happens every once in a while 2-3 times a week.
I usually drive an hour to work, may go to the hardware store, won't start, so I wait 10-20 minutes, sometimes less and she'll start right up.
I seem to notice sometimes on restart it falters just a bit or requires another try and it will start.
I replaced the fuel pump relay, wasn't that, so now I'm thinking perhaps fuel pump going out??
Is the symptoms of a fuel pump impending failure? Ambient temp. doesn't seem to make a diff.
142k miles
Thanks


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

Engine coolant temperature sensor.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

terror_Storm said:


> Engine coolant temperature sensor.


That would usually make it hard to start when cold.

OP: if you can get your hands on a VAG-COM look for cam or crank position sensor errors. If nothing comes up, then it is probably a fuel-delivery problem. I'd check the filter, injectors, fuel pressure & free flow before throwing a new pump at it and just hoping for the best.


----------



## delta928 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I did also replace the fuel filter.
I don't get the sense the it could be the pump, don't they either work or not?

I'll have a tech look into the cam and crank position sensors.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Check the ignition coils while you're at it.


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

O_o said:


> That would usually make it hard to start when cold.


When my CTS was on the fritz it only give me issues when the engine was warm. Below is a link to my thread from forever ago when I was dealing with the issue.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/128754-Hot-start-issue-00-A6-2.8L?p=1593039#post1593039


----------

